# Walk back Tuning my 09 Hoyt Superhawk



## masonea (Aug 24, 2010)

I picked a 2009 Superhawk from Commancheranch a few weeks ago. I've got everything set up for the most part. (At least I think so) So I figured I would tune it up. Just so you guys know the setup, I have a Whisker Biscuit, TruGlo sight, and a G5 Meta peep. Below is an image that i did that is pretty much identical to what my results have been so far. The distances where 10 yards, 20 yards, and 30 yards. Using my 20 yard pin.










So I shot my 1st test, afterward I figured that I would move the WB to the left 1/8th of an inch. Then, I shot my 2nd test. So after that I moved the WB back to the left 1/16th of an inch. I then shot my 3rd test. As you can see it actually looks a little worse than my 1st test. So then I moved the WB back to the right 1/16th of an inch, which is actually back at the same spot as when I shot my 2nd test. And it's way different than the results of my 2nd test, but at least the slant is in the same direction.

My question is, where do I go from here? Any input is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

WOW Im not sure where to go other than to say alot of this is consistency on our parts as archers. I would go back to square one and try again when the frustration wears off. I shoot one arrow at 20 with 20 yard pin and move back to 40 in 5 yard increments using the same pin. I dont shoot groups just one arrow per spot. Good Luck


----------



## masonea (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you mathews xt 600. I was wondering the same thing. I think it's operator error. I just set the WB in line with the string using the 90 degree coat hanger method. So i will start over this evening with that, and post the results tonight. 

I will say that after reading up some more on this site, that I definitely need to consider different stabilizer options and build up my steadiness.

Thanks again.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

What poundage and arrow size are you shooting?


----------



## masonea (Aug 24, 2010)

subconsciously - I am not sure of the poundage. When i bought the bow from comancheranch it was not listed in the classifieds. i do know that it has 60 - 70 xt500 limbs. And I have about 2.5 threads showing between riser and each limb pocket. I backed the limbs off when i first got it, in order to get used to it. But have cranked them back up to where they were. I am going to try and take it in to get looked at, but I wanted to see if I could get it tuned in without having to pay too much for it.

The arrows I am shooting are Easton Raiders 55-70, and Gold Tip Devastators 55/75. Both are cut to 28.5" with 100 grain field points.


----------



## masonea (Aug 24, 2010)

Okay, so i think I may have it. I know it could still be better, but I am okay with it for now.

Like I stated before, I set the WB using the 90 degree coat hanger method, making a mark on the hanger where the string lined up, and then flipping it over and lining it up with the center of an arrow nocked on the string. This round of tests were shot at the same distances as last time, 10, 20, and 30 yards. And I rotated the 4 arrows from each yard line on each test. Example, Test 1 - 10yd line=Group A, 20yd line=Group B, 30yd line=Group C. Test 2 - 10yd line=Group B, 20yd line=Group C, 30yd line=Group A. And you get the idea.

I ran my first test and got pretty much the results i was expecting. It looked very similar to my previous first and third tests. I expected this since the WB was set at the same mark for those as well. Below are the results from the first test.










So I went to move the WB to the left, and as my luck would have it, it slipped. So I locked it in where i thought it needed to be, and then did the second test. Below are the results for the second test.










After viewing the results from the second test I realized that I probably did not lock the WB in the right place. So I moved the WB 1/16th of an inch to the left. I then went on to the third test. The results for the third test are below.










After seeing these results I think I am in a good place to set my sights. And then start focusing on my form, and start working on my grouping.

Also, on this round of tests I tried something different. Before I have noticed the my arrows have been slightly canted to the right when I approach my target after shooting. Almost as if the arrow enters the target but the nock end is traveling to the right a little, making the arrows crooked. On this round of tests I would draw, then release my front hand and just let the grip rest in the "V" of my hand, and let my back hand line things up utilizing the peep and the sights. Then I would lay my fingers on my front hand just slightly stabilize the grip in my hand, and would shoot. By doing this, my arrows were more straight into the target, and my groups seem a little tighter.

Again, any input is appreciated. Thanks guys.


----------

